# wooden window quotes



## Cottier (25 Jul 2011)

Working on a small traditional cottage renovation in South Co. Galway and getting some joinery quotes on windows/doors (supply only, no fitting). Just trying to get a rough idea of how much we might try to get them for in the current market. I've had one quote so far but seemed a bit high and they're on holiday now, hoping to find a company that might make them for September.

What we need is...

3 x small Georgian/Victorian style hardwood sash windows (modern sliding or slide/tilt mechanism, as long as they look the part)
- all approx 950mm(h) x 650mm(w) openings
- 4 panes per window (2 up, 2 down)
- 2G
- pre-sealed, white painted
- hardware, key locks

1 x small wooden French door 
- approx opening 1600 x 800(yes, that's very small!)
- 6 or 8 panes
- pre-sealed, white painted
- hardware, mortice and rebate bolts 

1 x single pane picture window (anything standard or ex-stock would work here as it's a temporary fit in a block wall that will come out in a year or two, but it does face into the weather)
- approx opening 800mm(h) x 1000mm(w) 
- 1 fixed pane, 2 pane casement, or top opening would all do the job here
- 2G
- pre-sealed, white or grey

The first quote came in at 700+VAT per sash; 850+VAT on the french door and 155+VAT on the cheap window.

Any thoughts?


----------



## onq (27 Jul 2011)

They look reasonable.

That being said, I think you need to go to a window company and get prices - AAM is not a window company.

On thing I will say is that window companies and insulation companies have put their prices up 20% according to one builder I spoke to in the past month.

That's because the expected flood of orders for retrofits didn't materialize and the companies realized that they needed to cover their costs on smaller numbers of orders and so prices rose.

Manpower costs generally are fallen away to little or nothing but materials costs have remained high for whatever reason.

Therefore any information you get on current prices would be usefully posted here on AAM.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be            relied                        upon                                                                                                                      as   a                  defence       or                 support    -             in               and        of                     itself     -                                 should                              legal                               action                be                                  taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                       advise        in                                                                                                                             Real           Life          with               rights       to                        inspect            and                     issue                               reports             on                 the                                             matters           at                                 hand.


----------



## NHG (28 Jul 2011)

Sounds very reasonable to me also especially if they are factory painted as well.  You would be very lucky to get anything cheaper.

Just make sure that they are hardwood teak as it is the only thing that will stand up to the Irish climate.


----------



## Brigid (6 Aug 2011)

Hi, just wondering if you could tell me (or PM) me the name of hte company you are dealing with.  I know someone who was talking about getting windows to fit an old farmhouse - sash type- and they were told the cost would be about €2k per window.  They must have been much bigger windows than what you are looking at but the difference is huge.


----------



## johnstown (10 Sep 2012)

Folks, 

Similar to Brigid, I am looking for sash windows for an old farm house.  Wooden would be the preferred option, but I am afraid of all the maintenance.  I am uncertain about Aluclad also.  Kinda thinking PVC wood grain effect might just be the simplest.  What do people think?

Thanks


----------



## Sandals (11 Sep 2012)

johnstown said:


> Kinda thinking PVC wood grain effect might just be the simplest.
> 
> Thanks



I just seen PVC wood grain put in old house under renovations and while its "nicer" than my white, I think its nothing near as "nice" as real wood, I was under no illusions they were real wood as plastic shine off them. The sofit/facia bit was same wood colour with black gutters. Also a PVC wood grain door needs to be fitted in a real wood frame (which came as a surprise to the owners).


----------



## Mystic Oil (11 Sep 2012)

I went with Spectus vertical sliding sash windows in white uPVC and have been very happy with them. From anything more than a few feet away they are indistinguishable from white-painted wooden sash windows.


----------

